#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-10-07
<wangerin>  Zilvador: SÃ¥ lykkedes det vist
<wangerin> Jeg kobler lige min kasserer på også så han også kan smide billeder op
<Zilvador> Perfekt :).
<Zilvador> Jeg fik også din testfil nu, så der er hul igennem
<Zilvador> Jeg havde ikke lige lagt mærke til, at der var flere måder at dele en mappe på
